

Show HN: Your Location Sharing made Simple and Easy - krisrak
http://blog.shaloc.com/post/2964192850/your-location-sharing-made-simple-and-easy

======
krisrak
Use invite code "hackernews" to get early access to download iPhone app. -
@krisrak

~~~
jschau
Does this work only with iphone 4g? I have a 3g...

~~~
krisrak
It works with 3G, but since backgrounding is not supported, u will have to
keep the app open while sharing

